# Angeln auf Texel (Nordsee)



## Flensfishing (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee?
Fahre für eine Woche auf die niederländische Insel " Texel" u. will dort  einmal (normalerweise nur Ostsee) mein Glück versuchen )


Vielen Dank im Voraus

Flensfishing


----------



## Tiffy (9. Juli 2003)

Moin Flensfishing,

ist schon ne Weile her. So ca. 10-12 Jahre oder so. Jedenfalls haben wir Abends am Strand mit Wattwurm ganz gut gefangen.


----------



## IjmTex (9. Juli 2003)

Hoi Flensfishing,
damit ich Dir vielleicht etwas helfen kann, wäre es schön zu wissen, wann Du genau nach Texel fährst.
Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Juli 2003)

Jo, hab ich, auch auf Texel. Wohin gehts denn genau?
Im Gegensatz zu Ostseefischen stehen die Nordseeplatten eher nicht auf Perlen. Auch die Ostseeüblichen Bleie sind Untauglich. Am besten sind Krallenbleie (keine Klappkrallen) ab 120g aufwärts. Fahr immer auf die Windzugewandte seite der Insel. Auf der Wattenseite ist besonders das Ijzeeren Kaap bei Osterend beliebt. Auf der Westseite bleib in wenigen Metern Abstand zu den Molen, die Wurfweite ist hier nicht so wild, aber pass auf, dass Das Blei in einer Rinne Liegenbleibt. Auf ner Sandbank geht gar nichts. Übliche Paternoster dort sind mit 3 Draht oder Besenabstandhaltern bestückt und sehr einfach Gehalten. Würmer gibts in Oudeschild und in de Cocksdorp, an einer Stelle ist aber auch selbergraben erlaubt. Info beim VVV.
Nimm lieber reichlich mit, hat da viele Krabben, besonders im Watt. Rund um die Insel gibts Platte und Wolfsbarsch.
Im Hochsommer nachts auf der Westseite auch mal Seezungen.
Wegen der Krabben ist Hochsommerfischen im Watt auch sehr Arbeitsintensiv.
Und meiner erfahrung nach kann man auf der Westseite auch getrost auf Ebbe/Flut pfeifen. Mal ist das eine, mal das andere besser. Ich geh lieber bei Ebbe, da sieht man die Molen, ausserdem erreicht man dann tieferes Wasser.
Von den Molen Fischen hat meiner Erfahrung nach weniger sinn, zumal sie nicht ungefährlich sind. Besonders die Lange westlich de Cocsdorp. Bei Flut kommt man da nicht mehr zurück, das ding ist Lebensgefährlich!!! Die kleineren sind nur Sauglatt und voll Scharfkantige Muscheln.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

